# Recognized national holidays at Target:  what about Martin Luther King and Juneteenth?



## jackandcat (Jul 21, 2020)

Target currently recognizes six national holidays:  New Year's Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day.

Given the recent last-minute decision to recognize Juneteenth as a holiday a month ago, will Target be permanently adding Juneteenth to the list of "recognized national holidays"?  What about Martin Luther King, Jr. Day?

There is an awkward aspect to adding "recognized" holidays:  a very large percentage of Target TMs working in the stores DO NOT receive paid holidays, or only receive two of the six national holidays as paid.  If more "recognized national holidays" are added, will this open up a flood of complaints from store hourly TMs complaining about the lack of holiday pay (claiming this practice is discriminatory)?


----------



## NightHuntress (Jul 21, 2020)

It’s already been announced that it’s permanent. Team members will get paid time and a half if they work it. Leadership gets paid for the holiday regardless. Will people complain- yep. Don’t like it...move up.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 22, 2020)

Who doesn't receive the holiday pay? Hourly TMs get time and a half while working on these holidays. There are states with laws that don't allow people to work on Thanksgiving and Christmas so people in those states miss out on that. If there is something more than the time and a half, I don't know about it.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 22, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Who doesn't receive the holiday pay? Hourly TMs get time and a half while working on these holidays. There are states with laws that don't allow people to work on Thanksgiving and Christmas so people in those states miss out on that. If there is something more than the time and a half, I don't know about it.



Holiday Pay is not the same as Holiday Premium Pay which is time and a half for working on a recognized holiday. Holiday Pay is receiving 8 hours of pay whether you work or not on the holiday. Thanksgiving & Christmas are holidays that eligible TMs are able to receive Holiday Pay and Holiday Premium Pay of they work on the holiday.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 22, 2020)

How many average hours do I need before I qualify for Holiday Pay? 30 or higher?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 22, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> How many average hours do I need before I qualify for Holiday Pay? 30 or higher?



29.5


----------



## juicemcdongadong (Aug 26, 2021)

I have a question, as an ETL Extended Intern, I qualify for the 7 holiday pay even though I am hourly. If I was to work on those days where I get holiday pay, how would that work? Would I get the time and a half plus the holiday pay?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 11, 2022)

Is MLK paid at time and a half for hourly TMs?

I didn't see this being answered. Thanks.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 11, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## Fan (Jun 29, 2022)

I just started working at Target and I work 4th of July but I do not reach 30 hours for the week . Would I still get time and a half for working during training on the holiday?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 29, 2022)

Fan said:


> I just started working at Target and I work 4th of July but I do not reach 30 hours for the week . Would I still get time and a half for working during training on the holiday?


Yes


----------



## livelovetoil2 (Jul 6, 2022)

This is the second year we were paid time and a half for Juneteenth. They told us last yr it was a permanent thing!


----------



## Jessie1980tt (Jul 18, 2022)

I am a team member and I work this fourth of July do I get the time in half


----------



## Jessie1980tt (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello I am a team member and I work fourth of July will I get time in half or holiday pay


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 18, 2022)

Jessie1980tt said:


> Hello I am a team member and I work fourth of July will I get time in half or holiday pay


welcome!


----------



## Panda13 (Jul 18, 2022)

Its July 18th.


----------

